# Had Promotion on Saturday



## Greg King (Aug 26, 2007)

O.K  ...SO now my wife and i are solid Blue Belts ...it was the hardest test so far and i was not expecting it to be so long......it was a beautiful hot muggy day in Chitown and as usual no air conitioning:waah:.I asked GrandMaster Kim if he could install an elevator for me so i wouldn't have to climb the stairs anymore ,he laughed and said for that comment he would now hang a rope out the window and i would have to climb that to get to class from now on....gotta love that one....We did a jump spinning kick to break a board and lots of escapes (which i love doing) and throws (which i need to work on)....this is really getting fun....anyway ,since i have posted after every promotion i thought you would all like to know...just to keep kind of a timeline going......have a good weekend ,later   .....Greg


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2007)

Awesome!! Congrats to the both of you! :ultracool

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Aug 26, 2007)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats on your blue belt Greg and I really like your Grandmaster's sense of humor.  Won't you be surprised to see that rope hanging out the window! LOL!


----------



## Drac (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats *BOTH* of you...


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats and excellent job.


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 26, 2007)

CONGRATZ on the new rank!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats. I had my blue belt test on one of the hottest days of the year, and the A/C was out.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 26, 2007)

Props to both of you


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 26, 2007)

Congrats to you & Mrs Greg! That's fantastic!


----------



## crushing (Aug 26, 2007)

*Congratulations to you both!*


----------



## exile (Aug 26, 2007)

Great news, Greg! There's no feeling like it, eh? Why not put that info in your user profile&#8212;it's a part of your identity as a MAist, eh? Just a thought, but I find that that kind of information helps me get a much more vivid sense of the MA life of my fellow MT posters.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 26, 2007)

artyon:artyon:
_*WOO HOO KING FAMILY!!!*_


----------



## kidswarrior (Aug 27, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> artyon:artyon:
> _*WOO HOO KING FAMILY!!!*_


Since I couldn't top this, I'm piggybacking on *shesulsa*, with a hearty AMEN and CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Miles (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!

"Air conditioning!  We don't need no stinking air conditioning!"
(  ...can't remember the movie...but am using a little creative license.....)

Miles


----------



## tomes (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg King said:


> O.K ...SO now my wife and i are solid Blue Belts ...it was the hardest test so far and i was not expecting it to be so long......it was a beautiful hot muggy day in Chitown and as usual no air conitioning:waah:.I asked GrandMaster Kim if he could install an elevator for me so i wouldn't have to climb the stairs anymore ,he laughed and said for that comment he would now hang a rope out the window and i would have to climb that to get to class from now on....gotta love that one....We did a jump spinning kick to break a board and lots of escapes (which i love doing) and throws (which i need to work on)....this is really getting fun....anyway ,since i have posted after every promotion i thought you would all like to know...just to keep kind of a timeline going......have a good weekend ,later .....Greg


 
Congratulations Greg, that is awesome!  I can't even IMAGINE being able to break boards yet....


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

Congratulations to you and your wife!

Let us know how the rope climbing goes.

I fully expect to see a rope hanging in our Dojang someday.


----------

